# Looking for the beautiful Sogood



## Neferkitty (31 October 2015)

Hello,

I am looking for a stallion I rode years ago when he was only 3 years old in August 2009. 
A stallion named *Sogood de Roset* that was sold at the 'ventes Fences' in France in 2009... I know he was sold in the UK but I wasn't there for the sales and I never asked for the buyer's name, so now I don't know where he is.

I found him on the 'Old Lodge Stud' website... but, strangely the pedigree isn't the same. He looks just like him, he's born the same year, he's a stallion... but the Sogood I knew was the son of "Jazz Band Courcelle", not "Oberon du Moulin". But it's him, I recognize him.

I asked for news. But the answer I got only told me that they did own a horse of that name, that he was sold on through someone (I have the name but I'm not sure it's allright to write it on the forum) and that they do not have any contact details for him. He was still there in 2012.

It's been years and I still miss him. He was a lovely young horse and I loved every second passed with him. Had I had the money (and the courage) I would have bought him.

*Here's a little film of him at the 'Fences sales' in France in 2009.*
*And a picture of him (copyright Old Lodge Stud) at the Hickstead Derby meeting in 2012.*

I don't know if he's still a stallion or a gelding now.

I find it hard to search for a horse in GB... And it's even harder to think about the fact that he may not be in GB anymore.

I hope I didn't make any grammatical mistake, I'm French.

Is there a way to find him ?
Thanks for you attention... =)


----------



## Wella (31 October 2015)

Found this June 21st this year

Aren
a 1 Open SJ Individual Club Pens

4th

Callum Humphrys
So Good de Roset

Dartford


----------



## Wella (31 October 2015)

http://www.oldlodge.co.uk/stars.asp


----------



## photo_jo (1 November 2015)

On BS his breeding is recorded as Jazz Band Courcelle. Initially ridden by Greg Le Wear ridden by Callum Humphrys so the same one that Wella found. He's still registered as a stallion


----------



## Neferkitty (1 November 2015)

It's very kind ! You all answered so quickly =)
I suppose it's because I'm French but I was quite lost on UK's websites. Not because I don't understand but because I don't know where to start. I can't even log on BS (unless I pay 12£)...
So thank you, I'm going to ask for news now, maybe even see him next time I' travel in GB ! *is happy now*


----------



## ClareLouiseD (6 December 2016)

Neferkitty said:



			It's very kind ! You all answered so quickly =)
I suppose it's because I'm French but I was quite lost on UK's websites. Not because I don't understand but because I don't know where to start. I can't even log on BS (unless I pay 12£)...
So thank you, I'm going to ask for news now, maybe even see him next time I' travel in GB ! *is happy now*
		
Click to expand...

So Good du Roset is at my yard, his stable name is Ralf, he's owned by Callum and is very happy. He has a stallion pen so goes out every day and he's still competing a little, every now and then. He's a lovely, lovely horse with a massive jump and a gentle personality. I would like a horse like him myself!


----------

